# Applet und Jar - wie binde ich externe Jars ein



## basti_p (22. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin Java-Einsteiger und habe ein FTP-Upload-Applet erstellt, welches auch prima funktioniert. 

Aber ich habe ein Problem mit dem Einbinden externer Jars in mein Applet-Jar; das Applet funktioniert nur auf meinem Rechner, auf anderen nicht, da wird das externe Jar-File anscheinend nicht gefunden. Ich arbeite mit JCreator LE. Ich habe schon die Hinweise auf die Manifest-Datei gefunden - aber diese wird in JCreator automatisch erzeugt, so dass ich sie nicht bearbeiten kann. 

Also konkret: ich möchte die "commons-net-1.4.1.jar" mit einbinden, diese liegt in meinem Projektverzeichnis im Ordner lib. Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? 

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Basti


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jan 2007)

```
<applet code="MeinApplet.class" archive="MeinAppletJar.jar, commons-net-1.4.1.jar" width="600" height="400">
</applet>
```


----------

